# Cruze vs. Malibu



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

So in addition to the many issues with my cruze, a couple weeks back, I was hit on the highway. Hit and run left me and 2 other vehicles to pay for our own repairs. This is the 3rd time my car has been hit, I wasn't even in it the second time. So I'm thinking I should get something else, I like the malibu, but can anyone tell me how much roomier it is than the cruze? specifically the back seat, and how about the gas mileage? My cruze has always been bad, but a 37 mpg malibu sounds nice. I also like all the safety features malibu has, like crash detection, lane change detection, etc. I'm also secretly in love with the Chevy SS, but I probably wouldn't go there because if I get a new vehicle, fuel economy and interior room are most important. Now if the SS is super roomy, t's a maybe.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

The SS has a 40k price tag.

If you can wait till around fall you could get the redesigned 2014 Chevy Malibu.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The SS is slightly better for inside room than a Chrysler 300 and the rear doors give much easier access. The Malibu is in between Cruze and SS and the SS comes with all the safety warnings you could want including, blind spot alert, parking lot alert if a car is coming and so on. It is a Commodore with Chevy badges and they are a known reliable car. Remember the Pontiac G8, this is the new version.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

I would probably wait until november-december for the 2014.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

The Malibu is a lot more roomier. And has a more up scaled look. They even have a turbo model out that's nice


----------



## ott (Mar 28, 2013)

my wife has a 2012 malibu and the back seat has a lot more room then the 2013. Its an awesome car with a smooth ride.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The Malibu only has slightly more foot room in the rear seat than the cruze and all other interior specs are the same or less. If you get the Malibu ECO it actually has less trunk room than the cruze(stupid hybrid battery). 

Real world the Malibu only gets 28mpg average(ECO Model). Just check out fuelly.com.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The 2014 model looks to be a big improvement over the 2013. I'd wait for that one. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Screw the Malibu, get the '14 Impala.

GM is taking lessons from ford on body style. :3tens:


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Farmboy said:


> Screw the Malibu, get the '14 Impala.
> 
> GM is taking lessons from ford on body style. :3tens:



Yeah I would second that motion. Take the new impala for a spin. 

The new malibus I sat in at the international car show I think had less rear seat room or equal to the cruze. Nothing really interests me in the malibu it sort of is pretty close to the cruze IMO. 

So I would go for the cruze or the Impala. The only thing I am not sure about is the body side molding on the Impala. Have to see it in person to see if I like it or not. Hopefully it is just 3m double side taped on and doesn't have any holes in the body.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

+1 on the '14 Impala. I would much rather get the Impala than the Malibu. Although the '14 Malibu is a definite improvement.


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> The SS has a 40k price tag.
> 
> If you can wait till around fall you could get the redesigned 2014 Chevy Malibu.


The SS is going to be more than that, its going to be a low volume car. If it were me I'd wait for the inevitable huge 5k+ Malibu rebates and snag one with the 2.0T, lightly mod it and break rwd v8 and import kids hearts.


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

Macman said:


> So in addition to the many issues with my cruze, a couple weeks back, I was hit on the highway. Hit and run left me and 2 other vehicles to pay for our own repairs. This is the 3rd time my car has been hit, I wasn't even in it the second time. So I'm thinking I should get something else, I like the malibu, but can anyone tell me how much roomier it is than the cruze? specifically the back seat, and how about the gas mileage? My cruze has always been bad, but a 37 mpg malibu sounds nice. I also like all the safety features malibu has, like crash detection, lane change detection, etc. I'm also secretly in love with the Chevy SS, but I probably wouldn't go there because if I get a new vehicle, fuel economy and interior room are most important. Now if the SS is super roomy, t's a maybe.


The SS has more rear passenger room than the Malibu. SS = large car, Malibu = medium car.
The SS is based on the Holden Commodore SS here in Australia and the Commodore is THE most popular large car. It takes about 50% of the sales each month for large car sales. You can honestly fit 5 6" blokes in the car, all of which can be lounging and stretching their legs. It's a big car. 
As for safety, it has everything that you've mentioned.


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

Seeing as some people here think that the Malibu is larger than the Commodore:
Ultra light car = Barina Spark
Light car = Barina (Aus) aka Sonic (USA)
Small car = Cruze
Medium car = Malibu
Large car = Commodore, Camaro, Impala and Cadillac.
Long wheel base = Statesman. Not sure what you guys have for LWB.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Screw the Malibu. If I was in the market for a midsize. I'd be over in the Mazda showroom driving the new Mazda6.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Just comparing the Cruze and the Malibu for interior room then I'd say the Malibu. I drove one and I felt like I was in a living room compared to the Cruze. Was getting the same mileage as my Cruze as well. 
The exterior is almost a nice as the Cruze (imo of course) but I couldn't get over how ugly that dash was.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Im not a fan on the 2013 Malibu. The dash is supper ugly and the interior design overall inst all that impressive. Isn't Chevy having a real hard time selling them? The new Impala is a boat of a car but it looks **** good! The Valet feature in the new Impala is awesome.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I would recommend the Impala, they did a side by side comparison against the Taurus SEL, Avalon, Kia Whatever, and 300s and it blew them all out of the water in every category except for acceleration which the avalon won. They marked points off on the Impala's interior, but that was because "the color combination with the grey leather was atrocious" which is stupid since there are other interior colors that you can choose from.

The Impala is definitely an amazing car, or its being led to be that way from about every source out there that have been able to test drive it, and ultimately I HATE the dash and HUD in the Malibu, along with the taillights. Not to mention I felt like I had to duck to enter the Malibu or else I would hit my head getting in/out of the car, and I don't even have that problem with my Cruze. Ultimately, I would have to see how the new Malibu re-design is, but I would recommend you pass and get a newer Cruze thats not the taboo 11 year, or get an Impala.

Then again if you have the money ignore everything and get the SS, we need someone on here with one to tell us how it is .


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Having driven the Cruze and Malibu (had a Malibu LTZ for a week), I can say that the Malibu is roomier, but the biggest difference is really just in width. The Cruze felt more nimble, while the Malibu felt a little softer. I personally liked it, but I didn't care for the fake wood grain. 

For fuel economy, I'd get another Cruze. Just my personal opinion, unless you need the extra space. Sit in both and see which you like.

I really like the new Impala, but it's larger, heavier, significantly more expensive, and fuel economy won't be great at all. Expect insurance to be more as well.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Im not a fan on the 2013 Malibu. The dash is supper ugly and the interior design overall inst all that impressive. Isn't Chevy having a real hard time selling them? The new Impala is a boat of a car but it looks **** good! The Valet feature in the new Impala is awesome.


What trim do you have to have to get the Valet feature?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> They marked points off on the Impala's interior, but that was because "the color combination with the grey leather was atrocious" which is stupid since there are other interior colors that you can choose from.


I would have to agree with them though, the grey leather color combo in the new 2014 Impala is extremely dated and atrocious! The steering wheel is atrocious too! I do love the exterior design of the Impala and the Impala's wheels though, lol!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I thought about getting a 2014 Chevy Impala.

But I would be looking at almost 37k to get it equipped the way I want.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

The more I look at it, the more I think malibu isn't it, not enough rear legroom, maybe the impala. Anyone know what real world mpg looks like on impala?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Macman said:


> The more I look at it, the more I think malibu isn't it, not enough rear legroom, maybe the impala. Anyone know what real world mpg looks like on impala?


The 3.6L direct injection and 6speed auto used in the 2012 impala can easily get 25-32mpg hwy. Plus its faster than a cruze(0-60) but with 300+ HP you'll have that. This is the same engine though slightly less powerful as the Camaro V6. The 2014 3.6L in the Impala has 305HP. 

However GM neutered the the LS and 1LT 2014 impala with a 2.5L ecotec 4cylinder. You need to get a 2LT to get the 3.6L engine. The 2.5L ecotec would be a great engine for the cruze, but in a heavy car I bet its a dog. it has 195HP and a 21city/31hwy rating.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

spacedout said:


> The 3.6L direct injection and 6speed auto used in the 2012 impala can easily get 25-32mpg hwy. Plus its faster than a cruze(0-60) but with 300+ HP you'll have that. This is the same engine though slightly less powerful as the Camaro V6. The 2014 3.6L in the Impala has 305HP.
> 
> However GM neutered the the LS and 1LT 2014 impala with a 2.5L ecotec 4cylinder. You need to get a 2LT to get the 3.6L engine. The 2.5L ecotec would be a great engine for the cruze, but in a heavy car I bet its a dog. it has 195HP and a 21city/31hwy rating.


Whats the mpg on the 3.6L like?


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

Test drove the 2LT impala today. I'm in love! it's awesome, though is missing some features I want. The dealer told me that some features aren't available yet. The one I test drove was nice, it was the only one with the safety package, it's dark gray, not my choice, but I can live with it. It has the smokers package which I don't want but they can't do anything about that. The big thing today was as the dealer reinstalled my bumper, they discovered damage not found a year ago when this old man hit me. Apparently about $1,000+ work is needed to repair, but I've driven with it this long. I think they are respopnsible for it since they didn't find it previously, what do y'all think? the impala is 33k, leather, touch screen, fully loaded except for premium audio and driver memory seats. No RS package or fog lamps either.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Macman said:


> Test drove the 2LT impala today. I'm in love! it's awesome, though is missing some features I want. The dealer told me that some features aren't available yet. The one I test drove was nice, it was the only one with the safety package, it's dark gray, not my choice, but I can live with it. It has the smokers package which I don't want but they can't do anything about that. The big thing today was as the dealer reinstalled my bumper, they discovered damage not found a year ago when this old man hit me. Apparently about $1,000+ work is needed to repair, but I've driven with it this long. I think they are respopnsible for it since they didn't find it previously, what do y'all think? the impala is 33k, leather, touch screen, fully loaded except for premium audio and driver memory seats. No RS package or fog lamps either.


Regarding the insurance question......your ins. co. can reopen the claim based on the dealers findings (ie additional damage found)
They will send a adjuster or take the dealers photos and issue a 'add check' there is no additional cost to you.
Should go smoothly....doesn't happen a lot, but does happen.

Rob


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Macman said:


> Test drove the 2LT impala today. I'm in love! it's awesome, though is missing some features I want. The dealer told me that some features aren't available yet. The one I test drove was nice, it was the only one with the safety package, it's dark gray, not my choice, but I can live with it. It has the smokers package which I don't want but they can't do anything about that. The big thing today was as the dealer reinstalled my bumper, they discovered damage not found a year ago when this old man hit me. Apparently about $1,000+ work is needed to repair, but I've driven with it this long. I think they are respopnsible for it since they didn't find it previously, what do y'all think? the impala is 33k, leather, touch screen, fully loaded except for premium audio and driver memory seats. No RS package or fog lamps either.


I would say try and build your own Impala and see if you want any other packages or if the one on the lot has enough features that you can do with[fogs you can install later on, etc.]. Then pick which route you want to go, since you apparently are over the moon with the new Impala, and from the review from C and D I can easily see how.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

Well, the dealer is going to investigate, if they think it's from the previous accident, they will cover it. I went back today and they have a 2014 impala 2lt with EVERYTHING I want and more, including a sunroof and its that diamond tint color, it's 38k vs the other which is 33k. The final decision here comes down to my trade in, once they repair the cruze my trade needs to completely cover the balance on the cruze, then they'll have to work with me on the 38k model. Any ideas on getting them to lower the price on that one?


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> I would have to agree with them though, the grey leather color combo in the new 2014 Impala is extremely dated and atrocious! The steering wheel is atrocious too! I do love the exterior design of the Impala and the Impala's wheels though, lol!


Haha I had the same problem with that ugly steering wheel! I think the car looks sweet but that steering wheel is horrible


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Macman said:


> Well, the dealer is going to investigate, if they think it's from the previous accident, they will cover it. I went back today and they have a 2014 impala 2lt with EVERYTHING I want and more, including a sunroof and its that diamond tint color, it's 38k vs the other which is 33k. The final decision here comes down to my trade in, once they repair the cruze my trade needs to completely cover the balance on the cruze, then they'll have to work with me on the 38k model. Any ideas on getting them to lower the price on that one?


It may be worth noting that you're now looking at an entirely different league of car. You can buy two Cruzes for the price of that Impala. Let that sink in for a second. Include the difference in gas mileage and you'll get an idea of what your cost difference will be. If you have the money, go for it, but I'd be looking at a Cruze Diesel if I was in your shoes.

That said, if you've crunched the numbers and you want an upgrade, go for the Impala. It's a great vehicle. You can probably knock 1-2k off that price but don't expect too much.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

Yes, the steering wheel is UGLY, I think the interior is so so, the exterior is awesome and I love both rims.Of the two cars I'm looking at, one has the sharp ones and one has the snow flake/star looking ones.


----------



## pomo (Dec 21, 2010)

malibu is over the cruze


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

what do y''all think of the kia optima? If my dealer won't work with me on the trade in and new car price, I may go elsewhere. The optima was recommended by a friend, though we owned a kia years ago and it was HORRIBLE.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I think Kias have come a long way but not sure if the reliability is there yet. The optima is a classy looking car, I even considered it myself. But car for the price, the Cruze came on top for me. 
Keep us posted either way you go.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

I'm in love with the impala, but I'm waiting for the repairs to be made so I can get the most trade in value. Anyone know what kind of mpg the impala 2lt gets? Also, what do y'all think is a decent price for a fully loaded one?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Macman said:


> I'm in love with the impala, but I'm waiting for the repairs to be made so I can get the most trade in value. Anyone know what kind of mpg the impala 2lt gets? Also, what do y'all think is a decent price for a fully loaded one?


I don't know the city/hwy MPG, but combined it's 22mpg, 3mpg combined less than than the LS/1LT with the 2.5L ecotec. The 3.6L is fun to drive but for me I need a better MPG number than either of those.

Combined a 1.4T cruze manual or auto is rated at 30MPG, an ECO manual or Diesel 33MPG. Would have a hard time dropping my average by 10MPG for a backseat I rarely use.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, how about comparing the Cruze with the Cadillac CTS?

For about 50,000 bucks more, you get a car that looks just like the Cruze, least from a distance, 9" longer, an inch more of rear seat leg room, a heck of a lot more HP you can't even legally use, about half the fuel economy, will be less than that if you use that HP. A bunch of electronic made in China junk that is guaranteed to give you a lot of grief after warranty.

Use to be very strong on Cadillacs, but not anymore. A friend purchased a new Cadillac the same time I purchased my new 04 Cavalier. I guess just to say he owns a Cadillac. His spent more time in the garage either getting this or that done, last time had complete failure of his AC system. Cavalier was working and is still working just fine.

Sure that Caddy will do 0-60 in 3.9 seconds, but how many times? Even a real high end dragster is only good for one time, maybe two if you like coming in second. And if you drive it that way, certainly won't get 80,000 miles from a set of tires.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

I think some people are responding to this topic without actually reading the first post.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

So in case the impala doesn't work out, what are everyone's thoughts on the 2014 mazda 6? Never owned a mazda, would prefer not to, but what do y'all think?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Macman said:


> So in case the impala doesn't work out, what are everyone's thoughts on the 2014 mazda 6? Never owned a mazda, would prefer not to, but what do y'all think?


Great road manners. SkyActiv engine is awesome. REALLY boring interior. 

I quite like the Fusion and 2013 Accord. The Accord Sport would be my other top choice besides the Cruze, especially with the 6MT. Can't believe I'm saying this about a Honda engine, but it's one of the torquiest 4 cylinders I've driven - no need to rev the heck out of it like older Honda motors. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

I love the new Mazda 6. Its looks stand out in a good way, very distinctive. I've heard good things about it, although it is a bit on the slower side, being only offered with a 2.5L 4 cylinder across the lineup. There is supposed to be a 2.2L diesel offered this year, so you may want to wait for that. But overall I like the Mazda 6.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

can anyone comment on the roominess of the mazda 6 vs. impala?


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Something to keep in mind is the Mazda 6 is a midsize, while the Impala is a full size car. So I would expect the Impala to have decently more room front and rear.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It's obviously not as huge of a car as the Impala, but front and rear-seat legroom is close to Camry/Accord. I've driven one of both of those fully loaded, and interior space is plenty for 5 adults in the car. Good luck trying to cram them into a Cruze.

2013 Honda Accord Sport vs. Toyota Camry SE vs. 2014 Mazda6 Grand Touring - Motor Trend

Good review of all 3.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

so the mazda 6 looks good but lesss roomy than impala, what are y'all's thoughts on the accord? what about the chrysler 200?


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

I would pass on the Chrysler 200 unless it had the V6. Even then, it would be near the bottom. Chrysler/Dodge have a reputation for less than average reliability and the 200 is behind the pack in almost all ways. My preference would be Impala>Mazda 6>Accord


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

how about buick's offerings? Lacrosse, regal, verano?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Go drive some cars and see what you like.

Accord & Mazda 6 would be at the top of my list. They're just fun. But my priorities are different than most people's.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Macman said:


> how about Buick's offerings? Lacrosse, regal, verano?


If I wanted to buy a car that's almost twice the price of the cruze it would not be the 2LT Impala, it would the a Regal Turbo GS with black diamond paint and the 20in rims. The Regal GS 2.0T motor has 270hp and still get a 29mpg hwy rating with the automatic.


----------



## CruzeOrlando (Jul 1, 2013)

We have a Cruze Eco and a Malibu LT with the 4 cyl. Both are nice cars. Depends on what you need. The Malibu is nice and roomy, the Cruze is tighter and more nimble. Getting 45 mpg average with the eco.....and just under 30 with the Malibu (psuedo hypermiling). I am saving about $150 a month with the eco over my old Buick. At that rate - the gas savings will pay for the car after 10 years. I drive alone mostly - so I primarily care about gas mileage and cost and the eco is the reigning king on the road. Yes, you can do a diesel or hybrid, but if you can do math - you will find out they aren't worth the extra cost unless you get some intrinsic value from having "diesel" or "hybrid" written on the trunk of your car.......


----------



## chaser x (Sep 3, 2012)

Mazda is made by ford sure you want one? Honda is best for recalls.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

The only Buick I would consider is a Regal GS with the 6 speed manual. Im not really interested in what else they offer, even though they are coming along nicely.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I like how Buick started aiming for the younger market. But i still think of them as cars for older folks that want a comfortable seat lol.

Cruze Vs Malibu... Well in my opinion the Malibu is way too big for my tastes. I like compact cars, which is why i had choosed the Cruze. Malibu just has a bit more punch (actually a lot more probably) but if i am going to get something in that price range, it wouldn't be a Malibu.

The new Impala though. Whoa, that thing is really nice.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

I've decided on the impala, but due to my cruze's poor trade in value, I'm going to wait 6 months or so while making larger payments to offset or remove the balance that would remainfrom the trade in. the impala will be white diamond or crystal red LTZ with everything.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

**** a fully loaded Impala LTZ will cost a pretty penny. $40k at least. That is a big jump over a ~$23k Cruze.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

BowtieGuy said:


> **** a fully loaded Impala LTZ will cost a pretty penny. $40k at least. That is a big jump over a ~$23k Cruze.


It's actually 38k, By the time I'm ready to buy, the trade in will leave no balance so I can get the payment I want. My cruze was around 27k, 2lt rs with everything but sunroof and touchscreen.


----------



## stodge (Jul 20, 2012)

chaser x said:


> Mazda is made by ford sure you want one? Honda is best for recalls.


 Ford don't own Mazda anymore.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Read a road report on the new to Australia Malibu yesterday and they said the build quality was poor and the 2.4 petrol engine was underpowered for the weight of the car. The diesel was a much better engine because of the high torque and nearly as much HP as the petrol. Recommended you get the Commodore instead as the build quality was much better. Must go to a Holden dealer and check it out for myself.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The old 2.4 Malibu here was a great engine, well matched to the old Malibu, and the new 2.5 has best in class HP, but disappointing fuel economy. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> The old 2.4 Malibu here was a great engine, well matched to the old Malibu, and the new 2.5 has best in class HP, but disappointing fuel economy.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


The Malibu is imported from USA and I guess the diesel is the unit we use in the Cruze. The Japanese cars we get here are imported and appear to be of a pretty high build standard so the Malibu has its work cut out competing against them. Holden has lifted its quality by a huge amount in the last few years and is quite competitive as you will see when get the SS from them.

Actually re reading the article our Malibu comes from Korea.


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

I sat in a 2013 malibu while car hunting for my cruze. I thought the cabin was nicely laid out but not much bigger than the cruze or that much of an improvement over my 2LT cruze. Plus every new malibu i see the front end makes me think of the last gen car got a bit too chubby. The taillights are nice but something about the angle of how the lights meet at the bumper and trunk is off putting. That combined with much lower real world mileage expectations steered me away.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The Malibu has a Holden front in Aus. Here is a review with pic.

Holden Malibu: review | carsguide.com.au


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

I actually like the holden front end. 


















Doesnt have quite as bad chubby cheeks look. I think that just a small amount of tweaking here and there could really improve the front end.


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

Wait until you see the back end though. Seems they were trying to copy the Camaro. It's hideous!


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

yeah that was my other point earlier. The taillights look nice by themselves. but when combined with the odd planing and shape of the rear they seem disjointed and misplaced. Sadly the camaro no longer will have camaro taillights, but this does? and the new corvette recieved a similar taillight but the new camaro got taillights from a late 90s honda prelude????










and that front end looks like the evil disney cows 









sorry to thread jack just def a step back, why steal camaro design elements to try to graft on other cars then ugly up the camaro?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I actually don't like the rear of the Malibu or the cruze. It's as if they spent soo much time on the front and sides that they ran out of time and compromised on the rear to get home to their families.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> I actually don't like the rear of the Malibu or the cruze. It's as if they spent soo much time on the front and sides that they ran out of time and compromised on the rear to get home to their families.


At the time I bought the Cruze, 1 year ago now, I thought the rear was a bit off but it has grown on me and now I quite like it. First impressions don't always last.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Aussie said:


> At the time I bought the Cruze, 1 year ago now, I thought the rear was a bit off but it has grown on me and now I quite like it. First impressions don't always last.


It's a love hate relationship. Maybe taillights, diffuser, and body color trunk trim piece might satisfy me. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AlainSDL (Jun 13, 2013)

Farmboy said:


> Screw the Malibu, get the '14 Impala.
> 
> GM is taking lessons from ford on body style. :3tens:


Only one problem with Impala. . . still FWD. Booooooooo Hisssssssss!!!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

AlainSDL said:


> Only one problem with Impala. . . still FWD. Booooooooo Hisssssssss!!!


Caprice is out for public sale now but it's kinda dated now. Need to get the Vauxhall body panels and wheels to make it sportier.


----------



## AlainSDL (Jun 13, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Caprice is out for public sale now but it's kinda dated now. Need to get the Vauxhall body panels and wheels to make it sportier.


Not available in Canadian Market, and even if it were, the Impala is STILL FWD. I guess they don't want to lose their bread and butter market: the old guys. My wife wouldn't be caught dead driving an Impala: Old Man Car. The 2014 looks amazing and then disappoints with the FWD and a 4 cyl base engine. And to that I say, "Booooooooo! Hisssssssss!"


----------

